# P and O discounted tickets



## timofleeds (Sep 12, 2006)

does anybody know the best way to get discounted tickets on P and O ferries?

Thanks Tim


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Not sure you can via MHF (yes with SeaFrance)
You could always ring them and negotiate :wink:


----------



## timofleeds (Sep 12, 2006)

I was wondering about shareholder benefits as prices are probably fairly low at this time.


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

timofleeds said:


> I was wondering about shareholder benefits as prices are probably fairly low at this time.


 :idea: Shareholder benefits no longer exist-these were bought out when P&O was sold to a middle eastern company about two years ago. :wink:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*P&O*

Hi

P&O is no longer a "PLC" on the UK stock-ex.

There used to be two different types of P&O shares traded - nornal and the other type - I forget the name.

Anyway, you had to have a given number of shares to qualify for a discount of the "normal" fare.

My advice to you is to phone P&O and ask them for the best price, factoring in the fact you are a member of the AA (if applicable) and also tell them what SeaFrance are offering.

Russell


----------



## timofleeds (Sep 12, 2006)

Drat!! that is that money saver down the pan. Back to the think tank.


Thanks for your prompt replies, Tim


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*P&O*

The other option is to look at the www.poferries.com webiste and just book the cheapest crossing on the day you are travelling. For instance, a crossing at 2300 might be cheaper than one at 2030, but turn up early anyway - they can only ask you to wait at the worst case.

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: P&O*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Snipped
> 
> ...


I tried that Today Russel, P&O Refused to budge on price.

Trev


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

passionwagon said:


> :idea: Shareholder benefits no longer exist-these were bought out when P&O was sold to a middle eastern company about two years ago. :wink:


Forgive me if I've got this wrong but don't they still have a unitholder scheme which is effectively the same thing?...

https://www.poferries.com/tourist/c...ditions_unitholder_rules_Unitholder_rules.htm

I looked into this back in 2004 and found that even with the concessionary shares you could still get cheaper crossings by shopping around, so it wasn't worthwhile at the time.

Here's a previous post, but bear in mind its age...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-12257.html#12257

Pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tunnel*

Well the other option is Tesco and the Tunnel....and if you are canny, you do not even have to shop at Tesco to achieve your target!

£3000.00 spent in Tesco will give you a £30.00 Tesco voucher worth £120 on a tunnel crossing.

As I say, you do not necessarily have to spend the money in Tesco though.

Russell


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

You're not going to get cheaper than Norfolkline fares at present. Sea France are usually cheaper than P and O but you don't say what xing you want.


----------

